

Announcing the New Feedly Mobile and Welcoming 3 Million Reader Refugees - uladzislau
http://blog.feedly.com/2013/04/02/announcing-the-new-feedly-mobile-and-welcoming-3-million-reader-refugees/

======
greggman
I don't understand why Feedly needs browser extensions. As far as I can tell
the only reason they need them is to spy on your behavior. Otherwise, as all
the other online RSS readers show there's no need for browser extensions.

That leads me to believe they are spying. Because, to repeat myself, why else
would they need the extension?

~~~
brownbat
A web-based Feedly is their top request:
[http://feedly.uservoice.com/forums/192636-suggestions/filter...](http://feedly.uservoice.com/forums/192636-suggestions/filters/top)

Please pile on additional votes to keep the pressure up.

For what it's worth, they claim they are not monitoring your browsing:
<http://blog.feedly.com/2008/06/18/feedly-and-privacy/>

But you're right, still a good idea to push for the web version regardless.

------
daigoba66
I wonder how they count it? Because I definitely signed up, imported my feeds,
and gave it a try. But I've stopped using it because it requires a browser
extension/plugin which I find irritating. Am I counted in the 3 million?

~~~
loceng
Probably. It's marketing.

------
bdfh42
Me - I went to the Old Reader - running very well.

<http://theoldreader.com>

~~~
nacs
The problem with them is that their OPML import times are ridiculous.

I've literally been waiting over 2 weeks for 1 OPML file with about 30-40
feeds in it to be imported now.

They really need to step up during this advantageous time for them and spin up
more servers to handle imports.

I've been checking in every few days and their import rate seems to be less
than a thousand OPML files a day (when I signed up weeks ago, it was around
25000 users ahead of me with OPML files to be imported and I'm still waiting).
Not giving me much confidence in their company at this early stage.

~~~
owyn
I ran into the same issue. I'm not sure why it's so slow but I contacted them
directly and they bumped my import to the head of the queue. I would recommend
doing that. The site may be slow but at least their support is responsive.

They also had some serious UI slowdowns for the first couple of days but it is
better now. I've also noticed that the feeds don't update as rapidly, but that
will probably improve over time and it's mostly only noticeable when compared
directly to Google Reader.

------
TheBoff
I'm one of them. As I just read, Feedly in the only titles or whole document
mode is almost no different from Google Reader.

------
susi22
Why the rush? I'm still using google reader and won't switch until maybe 1-2
weeks before the shutdown. Then I'll see what's available and decide.

~~~
pgrote
I wanted to feel comfortable with wherever I moved and learn the lay of the
land.

------
pgrote
I switched and like it so far. The Old Reader was my first choice in
switching, but was too slow to update and display.

Feedly seems to be doing a good job of balancing the new UI features and
focusing on the backend replacement.

Any idea how they will make money in the future?

~~~
daliusd
I see adds already. Might be one source of income.

------
parfe
The way posters here complained about Google shuttering their free offering
I'd think people would shun switching to another free product, but nope!

Bunch of whining free riders. Now I understand why Google dumped you.

~~~
jerf
I trialed several things. I went into Feedly with the expectation it wasn't
free. I was actually surprised when it never charged me, and I find myself
hoping they will, as I'm not really interested in following another service
like this into the inevitable sludgy morass of ads that all free services like
this degenerate into. So far it's the winner for me, since I've ended up
moving a lot of my RSS consumption to my phone, which has made the final
contenders a rather short list.

